# ...e sono 1,000 anche per sam1978!!!



## kittykate

Let me be the first kitty to congratulate you on your first 1,000 posts! 

Keep them coming, sam 

caterina


----------



## sam1978

Hello Kitty! 
Oh, unbelievable! Thank you very much!!!


----------



## housecameron

LOL Sam! 



> Ehm....  ...





> Io a 1009!


 
Congratulazioni! D'ora in poi sarà tutto in discesa (o in salita?)


----------



## sam1978

housecameron said:


> LOL Sam!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulazioni! D'ora in poi sarà tutto in discesa (o in salita?)



Grazie Housecameron!! 

Mah... Vedremo...


----------



## giovannino

Congratulazioni anche da parte mia a uno dei _foreros _più simpatici del forum IE


----------



## sam1978

Ma grazie! Che sorpresa!


----------



## traduttrice

_*¡Felicitaciones!*_, e grazie per l'apertura del _thread_ 
ohhh ma sei genovese! W le trofie al pesto di "i tre merli"


----------



## sam1978

traduttrice said:


> _*¡Felicitaciones!*_, e grazie per l'apertura del _thread_
> ohhh ma sei genovese! W le trofie al pesto di "i tre merli"



Grazie a te!!! (Occhio alla pubblicità occulta...)


----------



## Saoul

Congratulazione ad un altro Super Senior! Avanti così Sam. Aspetto i prossimi 1.000 ovviamente!


----------



## Angel.Aura

Bravo Sam, avanti tutta!


----------



## sam1978

Saoul said:


> Congratulazione ad un altro Super Senior! Avanti così Sam. Aspetto i prossimi 1.000 ovviamente!


Grazie Saoul e Angel.Aura!
Sniff! Mi sembra ieri quando proprio Saoul, dopo l'ennesimo Last edited:"Please write properly" ha minacciato di bannarmi!!! 

Hehe! 
Grazie a tutti!


----------



## housecameron

sam1978 said:


> Mi sembra ieri quando proprio Saoul, dopo l'ennesimo Last edited:"Please write properly" ha minacciato di bannarmi!


 
Ora si comincia a ragionare!! .... un po' di sano gossip  
E bravo Saoul!!  
Nient'altro da riferire? Non si sa mai, potrebbe essere interessante 

ho tanta voglia di fare l'indisciplinata anch'io (ankio)... tanti nemici, molto onore... posso?


----------



## giovannino

housecameron said:


> ho tanta voglia di fare l'indisciplinata anch'io (ankio)... tanti nemici, molto onore... posso?


 
Ke monella!


----------



## kittykate

housecameron said:


> ho tanta voglia di fare l'indisciplinata anch'io (ankio)... tanti nemici, molto onore... posso?


 


giovannino said:


> Ke monella!


 
 Mi associo: dove e kuando? 

caterina


----------



## sam1978

Oh mamma mia!... Che ho scatenato!


----------



## Saoul

Amici, sono ancora nella posizione di bannarvi, ricordate? Io non farei troppo il furbo. Visto Sam, con un paio di buone minacce, anche i più indisciplinati possono diventare buoni foreri... beh, tutti tranne housecameron.


----------



## sam1978

Giusto...
Io gli direi: "Write properly plz" 

Comunque se Housecomeron vuole un po' di Gossip sul WR glielo posso ancora fare... Roba del tipo mettere in contatto due gay... Mi è capitato sul Wr, giuro! 

Dai... Riassestiamoci... 
Grazie a tutti delle congratulazioni!


----------



## Saoul

Bravo, Marta Flavi dei poveri, altrimenti se continui a confessare di aver usato WRF per cose che non c'entrano con WRF, poi mi costringi a prendere seri provvedimenti.   

Che grattarola che mi fa venire quel "plz" non ne hai un'idea... o forse sì!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

E bravo Sam!
Grazie per tutti i tuoi RP (magari ci aiutassero tutti come fai tu..)


----------



## sam1978

Oh, grazie...


----------



## TimLA

Yo Yo Yo!!!
Sam's the man!
Thanks very much for all of your superb help!!!
Keep on postin'....


----------



## MünchnerFax

Congratulazioni e un prosit.


----------



## sam1978

Grazie anche a TimLa e Muncher!!

Ah, quando ho scritto questo...



sam1978 said:


> Grazie Saoul e Angel.Aura!
> Sniff! Mi sembra ieri quando proprio Saoul, dopo l'ennesimo Last edited:"Please write properly" ha minacciato di bannarmi!!!
> 
> Hehe!
> Grazie a tutti!




...Intendevo chiaramente quando ero ancora novellino...


----------

